# My vertical marine engine project



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 13, 2008)

I been working on this engine several months..Am ordering some bronze to make pumps next for it. Will paint it a bit and wood lag the cylinders to dress it up a bit ..I made all the castings....I had plans but didnt follow them, never was any good at following directions...This my first engine build .Have a look.
Steven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2L46HfeyKc[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 13, 2008)

Great job!! Did you make the patterns also? if so, I'd be interested in seeing them)

Wesley


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 13, 2008)

Steven,

That is a wonderful engine you have made, the sound from it is great, a typical slide valve noise.

Very nice indeed.

John


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 13, 2008)

you know one thing about this group on here is EVERY time i log on i see something new,diffrent,neat or just flat out great and wonderful to watch or in this case very pleasing to hear   ;D

then you get an engine like Stevens.................it is all of the above!! 8)

also i to would like to know about patterns for this engine.

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 13, 2008)

Steven,

That is a nice running engine. Nice looking too. I have seen some of your other work on other boards. You have some skill! Video does a good job of showing it.

Is it going to be just for display? or is it going to power something?

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice Engine and great video. :bow: What is the bore/stroke of this engine? It looks like it has some mass to it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## joe d (Jul 13, 2008)

Steven: Looking good! Once you've worked out the pumps, an "as built" sketch would be good to see.....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## lugnut (Jul 14, 2008)

Steven what a GREAT engine and video. I know now what my next build will be.. I hope you will share some plans or drawing with us. If not where did you get your ideas from? The sound of the little bugger is enough to make a person want one.

Thanks for sharing it with us
Mel


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 14, 2008)

Very cool!

Can you show us a video of the reversing gear in operation? That is a reversing gear between the two cylinders?

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Circlip (Jul 14, 2008)

Stevenson launch link Bob.
 Regards Ian


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 14, 2008)

wonderful work Steve, way to go


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 14, 2008)

Great engine, what is the bore and stroke?


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 14, 2008)

My computer ate my homework..Well thats what it feels like.Last night I sat here and composed long reply that answered everybodys questions and thanked everybody for their compliments and then I see that it wasnt posted to the boards- evaporated when I hit POST...SunnyBeachs..
.
 Bore and stroke is 2 inch bore and 2 inch stroke.
.
I built this because I am getting old and got a couple health issues and didnt take time to have any adventures when I was young..So I am building a steam launch - engine now,next pumps ,then boiler, boat, and boat trailer and then will putt down the Mississippi river. You might notice the upper end parts of same engine in background of the video, that is there because I building spare parts for the engine as I go along, I am serious about this , I hope to go quite a few miles and wear out or break some parts along the way..
.
 This is/was built roughly to the '47 Woodson plans that I got from Joe d right off this group...He is building one that is faithful to the plans....I made mine a twin cylinder rather than single and doubled all the dimensions. At 125 PSI I should be getting 3hp which will push a 20 foot launch to a pleasant 6mph.


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 14, 2008)

A boat, cool. A car would be more useful ;D A boat will look great on the Mississippi river. Whats Her name going to be "Mississippi Queen" :big: A prop or paddle?


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 14, 2008)

rangerssteamtoys  said:
			
		

> A boat, cool. A car would be more useful ;D A boat will look great on the Mississippi river. Whats Her name going to be "Mississippi Queen" :big: A prop or paddle?


.
 I havent decided on a name for the boat.... It will be a prop driven launch not a paddle wheeler..Actually a paddlewheeler has a much shallower draft and is therefore better suited to shallow muddy river use but I dislike the looks of a paddlewheeler..Paddlewheelers were typically hundreds of feet long and look like pretentious toys when downsized for single family adventures..By contrast small steam launches,of 20 to 30 foot long powered by single propeller were popular for very long time . ..
.
Another disadvantage to a paddlewheeler , either sidewheeler or sternwheeler , the boat ends of being wider or longer than a prop driven launch and I will have to keep the boat on its trailer in my shop, I dont want it taking up any more room than necessary..
.
 Today I am turning a piece of aluminum to be a pattern for casting a copper cap for top of each cylinder and cover top edge of wood lagging....That and I will use cnc mill to cut my name and location and 2008 into the pattern...all good fun.I ordered 45 pounds of bronze this morning to use making the pumps and other fittings......and I just got 3 safety pressure release valves , one is 100 pound release and 2 at 125 pounds....Safety first..Redundancy is a good thing.
Steven


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 14, 2008)

You may want to look at these couple of links...... http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm and http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2030.htm Is this the sort of boat? We have one near us on the river Dart (UK) Not quite the Missy river though.....


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 14, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> You may want to look at these couple of links.......http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm/url] and [[url]http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm/url] and http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2...http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm/url] and http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2030.htm Is this the sort of boat? We have one near us on the river Dart (UK) Not quite the Missy river though.....



This address is not valid ??? Thats what its says when I click.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 14, 2008)

Fixed ???

http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm
http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2030.htm


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 14, 2008)

YesI have seen all that and much more, have spent many hours hunting information and inspiration...Note however that lot of what you see are old men hired the work done and its the answer to their lifetime ambition and they sink large dollars into the build...I aint that way..This just one of the things I want to do , I'll do it and then go on and do something else.There no motive for me to sink a lot of money into making it purty. No expensive imported woods for me....I'll build it safe , likely handsome and hopefully reliable.....
.


			
				Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Fixed ???
> 
> http://www.steamboat.org.uk/smallads.htm
> http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2030.htm


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a wonderful engine, masterfully done. Love the sound!! I think my next engine will have to be a multi.

Once again, nice work - I can imagine putting on the river propelled by this great little engine. What fun!! Is that 6 mph up or down stream?


----------

